# Curly Ash



## Ken Martin (Dec 3, 2019)

It’s been a very eventful year for my wife and I. We started chasing her rabbit back in January. That took us to New Orleans, to Ochshner’s Clinic, by May, where we discovered that she needed a new heart valve.

Never one to waste an opportunity, we went by Riverside Lumber after one of her appointments. While there, I found a very curly 8/4 x 12” ash board and it wanted a ride home with us! So far, I’ve only made a couple of bowls from it. The first one is an ogee that would make a great church offering plate, but I thought it was still a very pretty piece of wood.

...and the second one is a simple shallow bowl

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 3, 2019)

Both are gorgeous,I don’t know how to describe the middle picture other than WOW!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 4, 2019)

Those take Curly Ash to a new level! Beauties! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 4, 2019)

very nice- Hope all is well with wife.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TXMoon (Dec 4, 2019)

wow, both are beautiful but that shallow bowl is simply stunning. The way the grain flows across the bowl. That's a keeper for sure, unless you sell your bowls then charge double for that one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 4, 2019)

Nice, ash always is a nice wood

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ken Martin (Dec 4, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> very nice- Hope all is well with wife.



She’s doing very well, thanks for asking. Y’all don’t know it, because I didn’t say anything, but I just had both of my knees replaced (medial partials) about 2 weeks ago. Got the staples out Monday and I’m at PT again right now and it feels much better without them. Maybe I can get back in the shop before Christmas!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## SeanPEvans (Dec 17, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## DKMD (Dec 17, 2019)

Nicely done! Glad to hear you and your better half are on the mend!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

